# How do I stop all threads update to my email account?



## DLC (Sep 19, 2021)

How do I stop all email update being sent to my email account?

the last thing I need is my kids use the computer and accidentally sees the email Subject saying “divorce” in all cap. Haha


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Click on your Avatar at the top right.

Go to _account settings_ and un-check your update email account.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

The better idea would be to first open a new email account and then change your TAM account settings to use that email account instead.

Amd obviously you’ll want to log out of that email account when you aren’t actively using it.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Here is a direct link to the page where you can alter your email settings



https://www.talkaboutmarriage.com/account/preferences



Kevin


----------



## DLC (Sep 19, 2021)

Thank you all 👍


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

For old threads, you will need to alter their settings here, as well - Talk About Marriage

-Mike


----------

